# Best music to trip to



## JANO [513] (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd say broken social scene, the flaming lips, or indica trichome project


----------



## cincismoker (Sep 29, 2008)

jimmie hendrix pink floyed or classical put me in the right spot. flamming lips just fuck me up lol


----------



## JANO [513] (Sep 29, 2008)

cincismoker said:


> jimmie hendrix pink floyed or classical put me in the right spot. flamming lips just fuck me up lol


haha I feel you. sometimes its a little overwhelming


----------



## cincismoker (Sep 29, 2008)

hmmm fellow nati grower welcome to roll it up. i think ull find it pretty additing here


----------



## alice d (Sep 30, 2008)

grateful dead
phish
sci


----------



## Professor Gr33n (Sep 30, 2008)

I gotta go with The Doors, Pink Floyd and Dr John x


----------



## rollNfattys420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Uh, I'd say to put you in a good mood, Almost anything Slightly Stoopid, Pink Floyd has some CRAZY shit out there, oldies are nuts, and newer stuff is mellow compaired to old stuff.


----------



## Professor Gr33n (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah man old shit is the best


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 30, 2008)

shit anything about sounds good if your tripping... i use to listen to gravediggas and wu tang when i used too trip....woow that was about 12 years ago....


----------



## Hs. (Sep 30, 2008)

with different music. pinkfolyd, camel, archive, and .... in rock music
and infected mushroom, yahel, asura, ashratempel & .... in elehtronic music


----------



## 4tiesndkronik (Sep 30, 2008)

Jimi Hendrix, Pink Floyd, The Doors, The Small Faces, Allman Brothers Band, Jefferson Airplane, and theres a lot more.


----------



## Professor Gr33n (Sep 30, 2008)

Dude you know your shit, all those bands rock. good work


----------



## bobtokes (Sep 30, 2008)

stoneroses hendrix the doors


----------



## airman (Sep 30, 2008)

I think any music in general is good for tripping. There is songs (good or bad) I occasionally hear that I tripped to 10 years ago and it brings back such detailed memories it's almost scary. It's kind of crazy how your brain can remember such stuff.


----------



## 4tiesndkronik (Sep 30, 2008)

Professor Gr33n said:


> Dude you know your shit, all those bands rock. good work


thnx man


----------



## AchillesLast (Sep 30, 2008)

I love tripping to oldies. There is just so much history (and history of drug use) in those songs it's like your doing your duty as a psychonaut by appreciating the good stuff. As far as newer stuff, I've been checking out stuff that's considered "psychedelic" rock i.e. MGMT, and The Verve while tripping and it's been amazing. MGMT is definitely worth checking into. Just go download the song "Kids" and you'll thank me later.


----------



## SEF (Oct 1, 2008)

I have to say there is some jazz out there that is awesome to trip with. Nothing like some Thelonious or Al Di Meola to put you in a nice place. Gipsy Kings too. Lately I've been listening to a lot of Opeth, Earth Wind and Fire, Victor Wooten, and Paul Simon.


----------



## grow space (Oct 1, 2008)

regge-dub is the best musicto trip around the neighberhood.ac\dc is also good-fine old shit


----------



## Sjerpsy (Oct 1, 2008)

I listen to hip-hop,makes me think a hell of a lot,so much i stare blindly(or so I'm told) but something trippy anytime is the bonus song on that popular Papa Roach CD,whichever one was the big one...with the subs in my truck i always thought that there was a heli copter around.lol.


----------



## hopbr4 (Oct 1, 2008)

classic rock. or hip hop some old school shit like nas-illmatic or ready to die-BIGGIE


----------



## Quackenbush (Oct 1, 2008)

the Doors, pink floyd, led zeppelin


----------



## cincismoker (Oct 5, 2008)

323cheezy said:


> shit anything about sounds good if your tripping... i use to listen to gravediggas and wu tang when i used too trip....woow that was about 12 years ago....



fuck around an comit suicide listen to grave diggaz


----------



## Leilani Garden (Oct 7, 2008)

Tubular Bells. But skip the last song on the album, 'cuase I don't know about the rest of you, but I do not want to hang out with Satan while tripping. 

Or how about watching Fantasia/ OMG, what a fun night that was. Too much fun.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Oct 8, 2008)

I also forgot: Zappa's Yellow Shark album. Wow, great stuff!


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 8, 2008)

Pink Floyd, Sleep, Electric Wizard


----------



## krunkpot (Oct 8, 2008)

The lead guitarist from Nile put out a solo Cd called |Saurian Meditation| its amazing music.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 8, 2008)

krunkpot said:


> The lead guitarist from Nile put out a solo Cd called |Saurian Meditation| its amazing music.


I love this CD

Awaiting The Vultures, The Elder God Shrine, and Dreaming Through The Eyes of Serpents are my favorite tracks. I almost bought a Baglama Saz because of this album!

The artist is Karl Sanders if anyone is interested.


----------



## SEF (Oct 8, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> I love this CD
> 
> Awaiting The Vultures, The Elder God Shrine, and Dreaming Through The Eyes of Serpents are my favorite tracks. I almost bought a Baglama Saz because of this album!
> 
> The artist is Karl Sanders if anyone is interested.


Dude I need to get that Cannabis Corpse album man. Blunted at Birth was the shit. Thirce, Incubus, Megadeth, Municipal Waste, TMV, Tool, Bootsy Collins, Parliament, A Perfect Circle. 

Hey for any Carcass fans out there, check out The County Medical Examiners. It's an all doctor band tribute that uses riffs and music written by carcass. And the drummer is 64 or something like that. They shred.


----------



## IRONMAN4200 (Oct 8, 2008)

some wu-tang or biggy


----------



## 4tiesndkronik (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn no one mentioned Iron Butterfly. Listen to In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida. It's one of the best songs i've heard.


----------



## Mutilationer (Oct 10, 2008)

I set my friends on fire


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 10, 2008)

grateful dead perpetual groove is really good music pink floyd is ur on ACID....


that being said theres this album called "A PIECE OF STRANGE" its hip hop with funky beats and it tells a story it is very very cool download the album then go to apieceofstrange.com and rea the story then get blitsed and listen to the album


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 10, 2008)

any beatles. im a big radiohead fan too, so thats a must. also, flaming lips (yoshimi? ), and lately, i cant help it, but the song "Genesis" by Justice


----------



## moodster (Oct 10, 2008)

pink floyd the piper at the gates of dawn and ummagumma is really good on acid


----------



## SEF (Oct 11, 2008)

Been listening to Thrice's The Alchemy Index lately. Bomb ass music on four cd's.


----------



## RE5MA (Oct 14, 2008)

drum and bass

dj acucrack
MySpace.com - Dj? Acucrack - CHICAGO, US - Drum & Bass / Industrial / Electronica - www.myspace.com/djacucrack

noisia
MySpace.com - Noisia - NL - Drum & Bass / Breakbeat / Other - www.myspace.com/denoisia


----------



## brendon420 (Oct 16, 2008)

boards of canada


----------



## towlee (Oct 17, 2008)

YouTube - Eazy-E ft. Tupac, The Game - How We Do ReMiX

YouTube - Eazy-E - Real Compton City G's (Explicit)


----------



## orangefrog (Nov 5, 2008)

60's music like Jimi Hendrix (which i consider god) and The Beatles give me an acid high so until i find music that does something better ill stick with the 60's.


bring back the 60's or build a time machine



if i was able to travel time id live the 60's twice, then take Hendrix into the future and just chill, man i love weed.


----------



## closettrooper (Nov 6, 2008)

YouTube - 35007 - Tsunami


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 7, 2008)

infected muchroom


----------



## jats (Nov 7, 2008)

I took acid and listened to your satanic Majesty's request by the rolling stones once(long time ago) and that was amazing.. I am a DJ now so its kinda my job to play the sound track to peoples drug experiences (not so much acid around these dayze,,mainly E)
There is a ton of X-cellent mind bending,lush music out there,,, 2 much to mention and I am discovering new tunes everyday


----------



## Nile666 (Nov 9, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> I love this CD
> 
> Awaiting The Vultures, The Elder God Shrine, and Dreaming Through The Eyes of Serpents are my favorite tracks. I almost bought a Baglama Saz because of this album!
> 
> The artist is Karl Sanders if anyone is interested.


nile is the shit man.. i bet karl smokes weed. 

theirs this metal band called Agalloch that plays progressive/black/doom/melodic/ metal, its pretty dope to listen to stoned. the other day it sounded like the vocalist was like right their in the car whispering in my ear.. check the album the mantle.


----------



## chronicdice88 (Nov 9, 2008)

DREDG by far is my favorite band to trip to.. that and thrice


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 9, 2008)

The obvious consensus is Pink Floyd, the weirder the trip the more obscure albums to listen. Listening to "Dogs" always freaks me and everyone else when many minutes into to the song the repetition of dogs barking in the background increases and becomes more profound. Although oldies have the trippy effect different moods call for different colors. I think AENIMA is a phenomenal album for the latter. "Third Eye" and "Eulogy" make me think way too much.

my grow: https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/128377-good-bag-seed-grow-month.html


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 9, 2008)

Nile666 said:


> nile is the shit man.. i bet karl smokes weed.


Yeah, if you've ever seen the Guitar World betcha can't play this with Karl and Dallas, (it was Feb 08? I think) Karl is sooooo fucking blazed in the video. His eyes are shot and his playing is really really sloppy (he's pretty sloppy anyway but it's way worse) and he says the funniest shit.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Nov 10, 2008)

Rabbit in the moon 


some trippy shitttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Screwston (Nov 11, 2008)

The Strokes


----------



## Screwston (Nov 11, 2008)

Or Daft Punk


----------



## Dr. Tokenstein (Nov 11, 2008)

For anyone who likes Floyd or Radiohead, give a listen the Easy Star All*Stars they have a cover album of Dark Side/ "Dub Side of the Moon" and OK Computer/ "Radiodread" check it out. Also Parliament/the Funkadelic (next time you drop listen to Maggotbrain)
HOLY SHIIIT.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Nov 11, 2008)

another drum&bass: *ambient alliance*


----------



## McMurphy (Nov 12, 2008)

Can't beat Skynard and old 3-6 Mafia or Project Pat... but thats Memphis talk lol


----------



## southpaw (Nov 16, 2008)

*Jazz Fusion!!!*
Miles Davis: Bitches Brew
Return To Forever: No Mestery
Anything from Brand X
Steve Vai
Frank Zappa

*Rock*
The Grateful Dead: Infared Roses
PinkFloyd: Ummagumma, TDSOTM
Santana: Lotus (the baddest santana album)

*Live
*Widespread Panic
Phish
STS9
SCI
Galactic
MMW

...Dig It!


----------



## zombeastie (Nov 16, 2008)

Puscifer really trips me out. I put on a playlist with other Tool songs. When indigo Children comes on man, i'm gone. 

Also, everyonce in a while i enjoy some techno, some of the less intense 1200mics songs are pretty cool.

BT - This Binary Universe is pretty cool for just some chill natural feelings. Or Stone Roses - Homecoming. Breaking into heaven is pretty sweet. Sometimes i just go to pandora and just through on the 60's psychedelic/garage channel and trip.


----------



## Master Beat (Nov 17, 2008)

Herbie Hancocks album Head Hunters is just awsome to listen to whilst baked or on any class A B or C drug. Its really mellow but quirky and interesting with great syncopation and awsome sounds.
Also pretty much any stoner rock is a real good buzz if you want to get that cool vibe when your really high or just wana get shirt less and rock out.


----------



## NarrowEye (Nov 19, 2008)

My fave - Audioactive - Im gettin stoned just by listening to them

Others:
RUSH, Mars Volta, Yes, RUSH


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 19, 2008)

YouTube - Arlo Guthrie/Motorcycle Song


probably the best moment of my last trip was watching this


----------



## zombeastie (Nov 19, 2008)

NarrowEye said:


> My fave - Audioactive - Im gettin stoned just by listening to them
> 
> Others:
> RUSH, Mars Volta, Yes, RUSH


 
Rush is great. I don't blame you . Plus, their concerts are ammmmazing.


----------



## Antman (Nov 22, 2008)

Definately Pink Floyd, Dark Side Of The Moon and Wish You Were Here. The Doors, too much to list. Yes, Close To The Edge and Relayer. It's crazy how much more you can hear on those albums when you're tripping as opposed to when you're not. Have fun.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## blu3bird (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## blu3bird (Jan 15, 2017)




----------

